# ICE FISHING GAME!



## REO (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope ML forgives me for posting the game 2 hrs & 40 mins early! I don't know if I can stay up til midnight this time LOL!

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*7 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!





The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 7 of those numbers have been guessed!

*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

The winners are:

#1 *songcatcher*

#2 *fancyshadow*

#3 *CretaHillsGal*

#4 *MBhorses*

#5 *albahurst*

#6 *picasso*

#7 *BeeBopMini*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!





* READ THIS!!!!!!!! *

* *

*All 7 winners are to email me their name and mailing address. All 7 names will be put in a jar and the two names drawn out will get the either the "mystery prize" or the test strips prize, and the other 5 will get Lil Beginnings magnets. That is the most fair way I can think of!*

* *

* *

*READ THIS TOO!!*

* *

*Anyone wanting to help Mary Lou and I keeping the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Mary Lou! We'd appreciate it!*


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 12, 2012)

sunday guess 77



Hey when someone wins will you post the number they pick beside their name


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 12, 2012)

46 for me!


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 12, 2012)

20


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 12, 2012)

79 for me....


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 12, 2012)

65


----------



## Songcatcher (Feb 12, 2012)

57.


----------



## REO (Feb 12, 2012)

*I want you guys to know, I posted this a little early for TOMORROW!*

* *

*So what you guess now before midnight is your MONDAY guess! **If you guess now before midnight don't guess again until TUESDAY!*

* *

*Oh Freeland!!!! You finally got one!!*


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll guess 91.


----------



## Tremor (Feb 12, 2012)

Erm.....

36.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Feb 12, 2012)

2 for monday please


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 12, 2012)

# 22


----------



## Kira98 (Feb 12, 2012)

my monday guess will be

12


----------



## fancyshadow (Feb 13, 2012)

My monday guess is 84.


----------



## dannigirl (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess 28 for monday.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 13, 2012)

For Mon. 8


----------



## Minimor (Feb 13, 2012)

16


----------



## Songcatcher (Feb 13, 2012)

REO said:


> *Oh Freeland!!!! You finally got one!!*


Wow! My strategy finally paid off.



Thanks.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 13, 2012)

Mondays guess *10*


----------



## MBennettp (Feb 13, 2012)

#5 please

Mary


----------



## ruffian (Feb 13, 2012)

19


----------



## REO (Feb 13, 2012)

No more yet! Keep fishing!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 13, 2012)

#69 might be the one


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 13, 2012)

Monday's guess....17


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 13, 2012)

18


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 13, 2012)

Mondays guess would be a .......... *6* for me please ... thank you - hope I used the right bait LOL


----------



## Reble (Feb 13, 2012)

For sure 14


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Feb 13, 2012)

78


----------



## Genie (Feb 13, 2012)

89 for Nixons Hill


----------



## Kathryn Charles (Feb 13, 2012)

99


----------



## albahurst (Feb 13, 2012)

91


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 14, 2012)

# 81 for my Tuesday guess.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 14, 2012)

*63* for my Tuesday guess


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 14, 2012)

Lets see... For Tuesday(V-Day) we'd like 42


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 14, 2012)

For Tues. 32


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll guess 75 for Tuesday.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 14, 2012)

Tuesday's number...31


----------



## dannigirl (Feb 14, 2012)

My Tues guess is.........88


----------



## fancyshadow (Feb 14, 2012)

Tuesday's guess is 48


----------



## walkermini (Feb 14, 2012)

13


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 14, 2012)

Its snowing today so lets try #90


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2012)

*Fancyshadow* you got one!!!

Email me your name and address!! [email protected]


----------



## Reble (Feb 14, 2012)

# 59


----------



## madmax (Feb 14, 2012)

15


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 14, 2012)

21 for Tues


----------



## Genie (Feb 14, 2012)

38  for Nixons Hill


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2012)

*Cretahillsgal* you got one!!!!


----------



## fancyshadow (Feb 14, 2012)

REO said:


> *Fancyshadow* you got one!!!
> 
> Email me your name and address!! [email protected]om



WooHoo--My lucky day. Thanks


----------



## happy appy (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll take #50 for Tuesday


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 14, 2012)

Let's try 55


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 14, 2012)

REO said:


> *Cretahillsgal* you got one!!!!


Finally!!!! YAY!


----------



## sundancer (Feb 14, 2012)

#23

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Feb 14, 2012)

73


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 14, 2012)

for Tuesday I'd like 51.


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 14, 2012)

82?


----------



## albahurst (Feb 14, 2012)

68!!!


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2012)

No more yet!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 14, 2012)

tues number 1


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2012)

*MBhorses*, you got one! Email me at [email protected] with your info!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't checked if someone has this one, but I want 38 please!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 14, 2012)

REO said:


> *MBhorses*, you got one! Email me at [email protected] with your info!







:BananaHappy






Wow

Thanks that is great Valentine Day Present.

PS I LOVE Your Stud and His Foals





I would like to thank all those who donate for us Bless you all.

Roko who can I thank for mine


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks!

Kim, that # was already used





3 more to find!!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Feb 14, 2012)

80 please


----------



## cassie (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll go number 3 please


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 15, 2012)

For Wed. 11


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 15, 2012)

For Wed. I pick *37*


----------



## walkermini (Feb 15, 2012)

76 for today


----------



## Genie (Feb 15, 2012)

95 for Wednesday


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 15, 2012)

For Weds I'll do: 35


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 15, 2012)

# 74


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 15, 2012)

I think I'll try #44 today


----------



## REO (Feb 15, 2012)

Not yet this morning!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 15, 2012)

92 for Wednesday!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 15, 2012)

I would like number 30 please.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 15, 2012)

Umm...54?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 15, 2012)

How about #26


----------



## Reble (Feb 15, 2012)

# 40


----------



## madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

4


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Feb 15, 2012)

88


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll take 9 for Wednesday.


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 15, 2012)

27 ?


----------



## albahurst (Feb 15, 2012)

*70*

I made it large so the fish could see it easily!


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, I will pick 43 for Wednesday.


----------



## REO (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness! We still have 3 left to find!!


----------



## cassie (Feb 15, 2012)

my guess for Thursday is 72 please.... here fishy fishy fishy fishy


----------



## iabecca (Feb 15, 2012)

How about 50


----------



## REO (Feb 15, 2012)

Some of you are guessing numbers that were already guessed!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Feb 15, 2012)

throwing in 29!!!


----------



## albahurst (Feb 16, 2012)

*66 is a winner!!!*


----------



## walkermini (Feb 16, 2012)

61!


----------



## picasso (Feb 16, 2012)

60


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 16, 2012)

Lets see.... Fore Thursday I pick 98


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 16, 2012)

For Thurs. 62


----------



## happy appy (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm going with 85 for Thursday


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 16, 2012)

For Thursday, I'll take....hhmmmmmmm.....................

49!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Feb 16, 2012)

93


----------



## madmax (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's .............. 39 !


----------



## Genie (Feb 16, 2012)

Lucky # 7


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2012)

LOL Diane!





*albahurst* it was a winner! Email me your info!

[email protected]

And *picasso* you won too!

There's one lil guy left to find!!!!!!!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 16, 2012)

It must be 33


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm trying # 94 Come here little fishy !


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 16, 2012)

41....oh please, please, please...


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 16, 2012)

I would like to try #87 please


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 16, 2012)

I will guess 64 please


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll take 24 for Thursday!


----------



## Reble (Feb 16, 2012)

#53


----------



## albahurst (Feb 16, 2012)

REO said:


> LOL Diane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo! Thanks so much for making the forum fun







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> 58 for Thursday.
> 
> I'm trying the larger size number to help with any eyesight problems the fishies are having.....HECK!!! I'm going to stop using a pole, and try these.....
> 
> ...


Love it!!


----------



## DukeFleurPeek (Feb 16, 2012)

I will try 96 for my Thursday guess.


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2012)

Still out there hiding!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 16, 2012)

For Thursday let's try #11


----------



## dannigirl (Feb 16, 2012)

71 for Thursday.


----------



## iabecca (Feb 16, 2012)

It's Gotta be 25 for Thursday


----------



## ruffian (Feb 16, 2012)

86?


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2012)

Not yet!!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Feb 16, 2012)

83!! come here fishy!!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm gonna give 67 a try!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 17, 2012)

I stayed up until after midnight to guess lucky



#97


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow ! What a tricky little fish ! I'll guess # 52 Only six numbers left?


----------



## Reble (Feb 17, 2012)

# 1


----------



## walkermini (Feb 17, 2012)

45


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 17, 2012)

I pick *47* for Friday!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 17, 2012)

83


----------



## dannigirl (Feb 17, 2012)

56 for friday


----------



## madmax (Feb 17, 2012)

..... 34


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, SOMEONE got it because there aren't any numbers left!





Congrats to the winners!


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmm, I still show two numbers left to pick but I might have missed them in the posts.


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 17, 2012)

Oops, my mistake, I found them, all numbers are gone.


----------



## Genie (Feb 17, 2012)

55


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Feb 17, 2012)

100


----------



## REO (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry, I was sleeping





*BeeBopMini* you got it! Email me your info at [email protected]

GAME OVER!

Thanks everyone for playing! Look for our game next month!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh my my! Can't believe I won, it was worth staying up til after midnight

I really appreciate the gift! and Thank you for having such a fun contest every month


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been trying to e-mail you with my address but the e-mails keep comming back


----------



## REO (Feb 17, 2012)

Then PM me your info


----------

